# What to do with last years mushy pickles



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Last year was my first year canning anything. I probably waited too look collection cucumbers until I had enough, and they turned out mushy. I have 9 quart jars, and a few pints of these. What do I do with them? I hate just throwing away food, but being a realist, I know we're never going to eat these.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I did this a week or two ago. About a dozen pints of the saltiest dills EVAH. I decided I had reached a tipping point of Critical Waste in tying up the jars with contents I'd never use. I mean really, when you run out of jars and you need to put something up, and you already own jars that are full of something you'll never eat, what's being wasted shifts from food to jars. 

I popped twelve lids, drained them, and dropped a bunch of dills in the trash. And interestingly, I felt much better instead of worse.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dig a hole in the yard somewhere out of the way and dump them all out into it. 
When I am done, I fill it back up with dirt.

I have done that numerous times when I acquired jars with contents still in them 
and for the one time I forgot to put sugar in the bread and butter pickles :yuck: .


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

The hogs don't mind if the pickles are soggy according to my friend. If the flavor is really good, but they are just not as crisp as I like, I often use them up in potato salad or mac salad.....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Make pickle relish....James


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

while we are on subject...what can i use to get firm pickles?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Firm fresh cucumbers. I pick in the morning and process quickly. Set in ice. Some recipes make crisper pickles. You try until you find one you like and is crisp. Some years make better cucumbers. Alum works too. Be concise with times and pressure....James


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I feed them too my chickens and they love them.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I use pickle crisp if I want to make sure the pickles are crisp. Soaking in ice/salt water helps as well. So far has worked well and I can't always pick the same day, but try to use the freshest possible.


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

Make pickle relish. I use pickle relish in things like egg salad or tuna hot dish. I even add them to omelets in the morning. Great way to use them up.


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as the mushy pickles. Pickle crisp works. I also use a low temperature pasteurization method to process. It is a USDA recommended process for anyone that wonders. But you do need to be sure you are using a recipe recommended for that process. 

http://www.simplycanning.com/dill-pickles.html


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad I got a DH that eats just about anything...


----------

